
Show HN: Guilded – Tools for gaming teams - iEchoic
http://www.guilded.gg
======
iEchoic
P.S. not sure how many gamers we have on HN, but I've been working on a rating
tracker feature for Overwatch teams (thread here[1]). It's not released yet,
but if you'd like to help test, shoot me an email (in bio) and I'll send you a
beta code to try it out.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Overwatch/comments/67sbz2/ive_been_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Overwatch/comments/67sbz2/ive_been_working_on_a_portal_that_tracks_your/)

------
raffleslodge
Looks great, will try spread the word to some of my gaming friends!

------
optikals
Design is outstanding.

